# Can you mount an 8 Ft V-box in a 6 Ft bed?



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Using the tailgate as an extension?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I wouldn't use the tailgate, though, there's no structural support. The guy who works on my vehicles puts an 8' in a 6' bed. I don't think he uses anything to support the back two feet, just straps it from the corners.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Good news. I would even consider buying a junk used tailgate as well from a junkyard. It has to provide "some" stability wouldnt you think Mick?

Id certainly have it strapped in and bolted down.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

I've seen it down, just driving by someone that had done it.

Would I do it, no, would I suggest doing it no. A V-box pulls the salt to the back end, you may start out with 1 or two tons evenly spread over the whole 8 feet, but run it for a little and most that weight is now at the back end. and in the case of 8 foot in a 6 foot box, that weight is on the tailgate, that is held on by two cables. Seems dangerous to me.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

LLM Ann Arbor;331192 said:


> Good news. I would even consider buying a junk used tailgate as well from a junkyard. It has to provide "some" stability wouldnt you think Mick?
> 
> Id certainly have it strapped in and bolted down.


Yeah, with a junk tailgate. It would provide some minimal support, I would think. But, if it was hooked to the sides like usual, I'd expect it to pull in the sides, too. Maybe run a couple pieces of flat iron between the box and bed? Bruce'sEx has a point, too, that most of the weight winds up at the rear, so you'd want to make sure it's strapped and bolted well. I don't see why you couldn't make it work, though.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Bruce'sEx;331196 said:


> I've seen it down, just driving by someone that had done it.
> 
> Would I do it, no, would I suggest doing it no. A V-box pulls the salt to the back end, you may start out with 1 or two tons evenly spread over the whole 8 feet, but run it for a little and most that weight is now at the back end. and in the case of 8 foot in a 6 foot box, that weight is on the tailgate, that is held on by two cables. Seems dangerous to me.


Id certainly have the unit bolted to the frame. You guys do bolt these to the frames, right?

Or is that a misconception.

I could also fab some support bracing to carry the weight down to the frame in back. Im sure it could be done and be safe.

maybe not as great as a 8 foot box, but Id not want to buy a different truck just for that, or buy a 6 footer that only holds 3/4ths a ton.

Course....we are talking a half ton truck too so...theres that as well.

Maybe a 6 footer is a better idea.

Just thinkin outloud for next season since Im getting real tired of not plowing this year yet and few times last year, and this only happens if I can do the sub work on the four commercials I sub for, or if I get my own commercials.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Mick;331203 said:


> Yeah, with a junk tailgate. It would provide some minimal support, I would think. But, if it was hooked to the sides like usual, I'd expect it to pull in the sides, too. Maybe run a couple pieces of flat iron between the box and bed? Bruce'sEx has a point, too, that most of the weight winds up at the rear, so you'd want to make sure it's strapped and bolted well. I don't see why you couldn't make it work, though.


Thats what Im thinking but its also a half ton Mick. 4000 lbs of salt, and a 800 lb spreadr would be a lot....of course the number goes down quickly as you spread.

What do you think?

But hell...that even over loads the gvwr on a 3/4 ton for a time until you unload some product.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

I remember once carrying 5000 lbs of cobblestone in my 3/4 ton I had in the early nineties and it was down on the nubs.

The load weighed more than the truck.

How do you guys carry that weight in a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

That changes everything. I put my 8' Vbox in my 1/2 ton Dodge and empty it nearly lifted the front end off the ground. Wouldn't steer worth a sh--. Finally got in backed into the garage so I could get the box off it, then refused to start again for two days.

I know not starting didn't have anything to do with being overloaded, just seemed ironic - like being tempermental.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

yeah....poo.

Looks like a 6 footer would be prudent.

can you overload these things from what the factory claims they hold?

Keep in mind some of the stainless deals only weigh 800 lbs. Id never out a steel one in anyhow....


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I really don't know what the half ton could handle for a load. I would think 1000 pounds would be about it. With the sander being 800#, that doesn't leave much for material.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Well Its got to be more than that, but probably not more than 2500. I haul pallets of fert sometimes with no problem.

Keep in mind the weight goes away fast.

Thanks for the input and back and forth Mick. Ill be looking into the numbers more closely.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't think the weight will be an issue, that can be compensated w/ airbags. The problem is going to be the length & the support for the last couple feet. I have seen several tailgate cables snap from having 2 or 3 guys just sitting on them. I'd really hate to have this happen w/ a spreader on it, even if it was bolted in.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I know a guy thats done it for years with several trucks. Just bolt in a couiple pieces of channel or heavy tubing. Run them the length of the bed and have them hang out of the bed 2 feet. Bolt them in and drop in the spreader. The steel tubing/channel helps support the last two feet. The tie the spreader down at the four corners of the bed using heavy ratchet tiedowns. But like someelse said, how much material can you load in the v box in a 1/2 ton. Safety first.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

dlcs;331375 said:


> I know a guy thats done it for years with several trucks. Just bolt in a couiple pieces of channel or heavy tubing. Run them the length of the bed and have them hang out of the bed 2 feet. Bolt them in and drop in the spreader. The steel tubing/channel helps support the last two feet. The tie the spreader down at the four corners of the bed using heavy ratchet tiedowns. But like someelse said, how much material can you load in the v box in a 1/2 ton. Safety first.


Well thats whatb Im sayin. I dont see a problem loading the unit now with some prep, but 5000 lbs in the back of a 1/2 ton is way too much. Its really way too much for a 3/4 ton too honestly.


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

i would just be cautious of where your backing up could be a costly mistake


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

I have a 97 F250 HD with an 8 ft. bed. It is not enough truck to handle a full 2 yards of salt. And I even added a leaf spring. The issue is, as was mentioned earlier, weight distribution and how it effects steering. Also, the GVWR is certainly going to be exceeded, and that opens you up to some serious liability.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You're going to be overloading the rear axle in a heartbeat attempting to do this. The mid point of the spreader is going to be either at the center of the axle or behind it, changing the fulcrum to rear of the axle taking the weight off the front axle and causing lots of safety issues from steering to braking.

By the right tool for the job. You don't buy a trimmer to mow lawns, so don't buy a spreader for a 1/2 ton that won't be safe and legal. Well, most of us don't buy trimmers for mowing entire lawns. 

Why don't you sub out your salting work until you can afford the right size truck? lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i loaded a pallet of mulch into my 99 ram 1500 one time, and it almost flatened out the leaf springs, lol not too too sure what a full pallet of mulch weights id imagine around 1000pds maybe a bit more, so i cant imagine ever putting a snader, with 2 yars of sand/salt on a half ton.


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

If you were in my area I would do the salt for you. There always is idle time between pre-salting and time to start plowing. I'm sure you could make arrangements in your area with someone.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah....I know its over loaded and thanks for saying even a 3/4 ton would be TS. Thats what I figured as well even though I se a lot of 3/4 ton trucks with 2 yard spreaders in them.

Maybe they have a suspention mod...I dont know but Ive overloaded a 3/4 ton before with cobble. Load weighed more than the truck overload...lol I only had to go a mile with it.

Oomkes....I dont have a salt route....Im getting very concerned about generating extra income because it hardly snowed here last year and this year is looking like it might be a washout too. Id like to sub my services out like Turfscape did.

At this point I wouldn't bet a nickle we will have aremoval even this month, or much at all that we will have a removal this season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LLM Ann Arbor;331617 said:


> Oomkes....I dont have a salt route....Im getting very concerned about generating extra income because it hardly snowed here last year and this year is looking like it might be a washout too. Id like to sub my services out like Turfscape did.


You could always try seasonal contracts. lolololololololololololol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Man you really need mental help.

Im sure you're making your SIMA brothers proud.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Very nice Lamar, can't debate the facts with intelligence, so you start with the personal attacks again.


----------



## K&L Salting (Dec 2, 2005)

*v-box*

If you were in Indiana and the DOT caught you, they would impound your truck.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I went up to the garage this morning and took another look at the 8' Vbox in a 6' bed. BUT - it's a F350. He just has the corners strapped down but not bolted. Two feet of sander and the motor are hanging over the bumper.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hmmmm weight wise with sand may be an issue.

Most 8' sanders are 2 yards no? so thats 6000 pounds since a yard of sand is 3000 pounds (dry) as average plus the weight of the sander itself.Now if my brain serves me right 3000 pounds is 1.5 tons so a half ton might be a bit undersized.

I know you hate to hear it but might you be able to search out a good used one ton to dedicate as a plow/sander unit?

Anyways good luck


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Here we go again- 
Depending on the vehicle, your cargo capacity for a half ton is really only about 1900#. Do people exceed this? Of course. Do the manufacturers seem to be inflating these numbers to sell trucks? I think so. Ford is now advertising a 5900# payload for a DRW F350. Yeah right. An 8 foot v-box could be either 1.6, 1.8 or 2 yard capacity, right? A yard of wet sloppy mix is about 3000#. 1/2 ton trucks are rated lower for a reason: they do not have floating axles, which means when you overstress the little axle it came with, or break the C-clip, there goes a wheel. The springs are lighter and narrower, even if you add leaves or air bags it doesn't help. You may level the truck, but you really aren't taking any weight off the rearend. Even the wheel studs are smaller (and fewer) because they aren't meant to carry much weight. Most importantly, the braking system for a half-ton was designed to work within it's parameters, overloading it will not only cause very poor braking (and we're talking about winter conditions,too), it will cause various brake system components to fail prematurely. If you don't care about your truck, at least care about the innocent people driving on the same road that you are. I know this sounds like a nasty gripe, and I'm speaking generally and not targeting the OP or anyone else. Just venting.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Here is the truck you want. With my $600 sander and offering $1700 for the truck, you'd have a $2500 sanding rig.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/car/245316068.html


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

have you consitered the biggest tailgate spreader? Some of them accept sand and some of them hold 10 cu. feet. Not close to a v box but it does the trick.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

LLM Ann Arbor;331206 said:


> Id certainly have the unit bolted to the frame. You guys do bolt these to the frames, right?
> 
> Or is that a misconception.
> 
> ...


Our 8 foot inside a 8 foot box, is strapped down, and bolted to the box at the back end. (back end I mean by the chute) the front end is not.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

LLM Ann Arbor;331214 said:


> I remember once carrying 5000 lbs of cobblestone in my 3/4 ton I had in the early nineties and it was down on the nubs.
> 
> The load weighed more than the truck.
> 
> How do you guys carry that weight in a 3/4 ton.


2 tons of salt + spreader with beefed up back ends, extra leaf springs, and no problems and very little drop while the load is even over the salter, after the first lot normally a little dip cause the salt has been pushed to the back, but the clears fast.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

LLM Ann Arbor;331217 said:


> yeah....poo.
> 
> Looks like a 6 footer would be prudent.
> 
> ...


Alot of people put, wood or steel sides on top, so they can hold more. not that I am recommending it.


----------



## Snoflo (Dec 4, 2006)

Proud SIMA Member here and fellow Michigan brother....I would carefully consider this option and steer away from it...First of all MSP will impound your truck if pulled over that overloaded....Second of all if you were to get into an accident a law suit as a business with a truck overloaded like that will sink your company....besides keep the faith the snow will come here as it usualy does in January and February besides you have it made right now as a sub....sure there is more money in selling your own contracts but far more sleepless nights tracking weather and checking lots for ice not to mention a huge overhead and a very expensive GL policy to cover the slip and falls. Just some thoughts for ya.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

What are your tires rated for on your 1/2 ton?
Plus with the weight over hanging the back like that it would multply the weight in the back 1/2. if you do it I would do a dry run down to the scales to see how bad it would be.

Also I have a F250 with a GVW of 8600Lbs and a rear GVW of 6068Lbs.
I'm running D rated Workhorse tires.

I have a 8 foot Vbox in the rear 800Lbs plus 1.5 yards of mix and the plow hanging off the front that will balence out the load and it rides very nice.

But they do make a under 8600Lbs F250 also.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Put the damn thing in the truck. Then build a support frame that will slide into the receiver, and support the extra 2 feet. Is everything complicated, or are you just looking for another "debate"?


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I have a HD extension that would work for your 8 ft spreader in a 6ft truck. goes into the hitch sleave..never been used. designed for a airflo tailgate spreader, instead of mounting it on the bumper and tailgate, you put it into the trailer reciever and easier to take on and off.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Turfscape LLC;331885 said:


> Here is the truck you want. With my $600 sander and offering $1700 for the truck, you'd have a $2500 sanding rig.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/car/245316068.html


Hey thats a nice lookin rig for 2 grand TS...Thanks for the link.

I cant afford adding a second vehicle right now but having a dedicated salting truck may be the answer in the future.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Snoflo;332098 said:


> Proud SIMA Member here and fellow Michigan brother....I would carefully consider this option and steer away from it...First of all MSP will impound your truck if pulled over that overloaded....Second of all if you were to get into an accident a law suit as a business with a truck overloaded like that will sink your company....besides keep the faith the snow will come here as it usualy does in January and February besides you have it made right now as a sub....sure there is more money in selling your own contracts but far more sleepless nights tracking weather and checking lots for ice not to mention a huge overhead and a very expensive GL policy to cover the slip and falls. Just some thoughts for ya.


Touche' Plus it would just look "rigged"

I already have the appropriate Ins. Coverage. But yeah.....I have watched the weather with salting in mind lately so I can put it on this log I keep for my own use and documentation and when to go salt, andwhen not too sure opens new a can of worms.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

jcesar;332597 said:


> Put the damn thing in the truck. Then build a support frame that will slide into the receiver, and support the extra 2 feet. Is everything complicated, or are you just looking for another "debate"?


Im looking for good info from guys that do this and have for a long time sir. Is that not what this site is about? There are several aspects of this business Im not savvy with....thats obvious and I've stated that. Salting, and v-box spreaders is one of them.

Thank you for your post though.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Cutter1;333965 said:


> I have a HD extension that would work for your 8 ft spreader in a 6ft truck. goes into the hitch sleave..never been used. designed for a airflo tailgate spreader, instead of mounting it on the bumper and tailgate, you put it into the trailer reciever and easier to take on and off.


I'll consider it Cutter, thank you. But like I said....I think 2 tons and unit weight makes this truck hate me, the cops hate me, and will just be too much.

I may just go with a tailgate to start out. Perhaps a 6 footer that I can overload to over a ton, with some suspension mods.

I just know 5000 lbs makes this truck all wrong.

Plus for the guys that mentioned sand.....It would never carry sand (unless Ann Arbor restricted salt use...I know they use sand on all their roads....hippies...these ann arbor people) and I know sand is very dense and heavy.

Heavier than salt per yard.

Thanks all for the input.....I will revisit the thread when Im making amove, but thats not going to be this season.

:salute:


----------



## DScapes (Dec 2, 2009)

Cutter1;333965 said:


> I have a HD extension that would work for your 8 ft spreader in a 6ft truck. goes into the hitch sleave..never been used. designed for a airflo tailgate spreader, instead of mounting it on the bumper and tailgate, you put it into the trailer reciever and easier to take on and off.


Still available?? PM me about this hitch extender you speak of!!


----------

